# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  4686 Νεο ηρακλειο

## doomya

Γεια και χαρα σε όλους,μολις ξεμπερδεψα και εχω βγει με μια καρτα pci520 +και την κεραια της ,αφου παρεμβαλεται μεχρι την ταρατσα 12 μετρα rg213 παροτι εχω κανει αμετρητα scan δεν βρίσκει καθόλου κανένα σταθμό,εχω παραπολλυ καλη θέα ,βλεπω παλαιο ηρακλειο,πεντελη,ολα τα προαστια μεχρι την θαλασσα ,για οποιον γνωρίζει βρίσκομαι μερικα μετρα μετα τα τρια αστερια.

----------


## Philip

Το καλώδιο που έχεις επιλέξει για κάθοδο δεν είναι το κατάλληλο μιας και στους 2,4 Mhz έχει πολλές απώλειες ίσος είναι και ένας λόγος που δεν πιάνεις τίποτα.
Κοίτα και τα βύσματα και εάν μπορείς μέτρα με ένα οργανο μήπως δεν είναι σωστά, εάν κάποιο δεν κάνει καλή επαφή δεν θα πιάνεις τίποτα

----------


## Bernard

> Γεια και χαρα σε όλους,μολις ξεμπερδεψα και εχω βγει *με μια καρτα pci520 +και την κεραια της* ,αφου παρεμβαλεται μεχρι την ταρατσα 12 μετρα rg213 παροτι εχω κανει αμετρητα scan δεν βρίσκει καθόλου κανένα σταθμό,εχω παραπολλυ καλη θέα ,βλεπω παλαιο ηρακλειο,πεντελη,ολα τα προαστια μεχρι την θαλασσα ,για οποιον γνωρίζει βρίσκομαι μερικα μετρα μετα τα τρια αστερια.

----------


## doomya

Λες φίλτατε η κεραία της να μήν είναι τόσο ευαίστητη για αυτο δεν κανω τίποτα?Να προτημίσω καλλυτερα μια κατευθιντικη να "βρω την υγεια μου?"

----------

